# Good Hash... by Accident



## growgreen420 (Nov 19, 2012)

So I was making Hash following the "Gumby" method; I am sure you guys know what I am talking about...  Where you let gravity do it's thing... Well anyways when I went a drained off the water I got like nothing as far as hash goes.  I got very clear water with a little debris in the bottom.  Anyways this had to sit for 4 hours before draining off the water.  In the meantime I threw all my left over clippings (that I pulled out of the water) along with the ice and I put all that in a bag and put that in a 5 gallon bucket.  After 4 hours I went to go grab the bag with the clippings to throw out and to my surprise there was like a 1/2" of golden brown water on the bottom of the bucket!  Yeah I was excited!  The bag acted as a filter!  haha.  Who needs expensive filters when you have plastic shopping bags?  lol.  Check out the pics...  The jar with the brown water was by accident and the jars with the clear water was by me trying... This was a great surprise!  The first pic is how I had the "used" clippings... just chilling in a bag in a bucket... the rest is pretty obvious lol.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 19, 2012)

So are you drying yet? Hows she smoke if you have? way to go....happy accidents and all that.


----------



## growgreen420 (Nov 19, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> So are you drying yet? Hows she smoke if you have? way to go....happy accidents and all that.



Haven't smoked it... These pics are just like 30 min old.  But I am super excited lol.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm sorry, I'm confused, where is the hash?


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 20, 2012)

:confused2:


----------



## Ruffy (Nov 20, 2012)

bro read up & use a pillow case, or coffee filter or cheese cloth, make sure u have enuff trim to make a decent amount of hash, little amount wont collect. but using a plastic bag?///?? bro- fail


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 20, 2012)

lol...fail....not nice but :giggle:


----------



## growgreen420 (Nov 20, 2012)

I guess u guys are not familiar of the umby method?  Youtube it.  Hash is done and I got quite a bit of it, too.

I am surprised this forum is not familiar with this method of inquiring hash.


----------



## Ruffy (Nov 20, 2012)

ya sorry dude a little jab! lol
ur right that looks good. 
ill shut up now lol


----------



## growgreen420 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> ya sorry dude a little jab! lol
> ur right that looks good.
> ill shut up now lol



lol it's ok. I don't have the money to by the filters right now so I made hash the other way... Gumby method...   I didn't get a lot of "good water" when I stirred it up... all I did was use a stick to stir it and not a blender or anything like that or a drill with a stirring thingy.  But after the clippings sat in the bag for a long period of time with the ice; that seemed to do the trick and I was able to collect really "good water."  The hash making is done now and I got a decent amount.  Not as much as I suspected but I only had clippings from 4 plants.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm sorry, I can't see any hash there?  I am familiar with the gumby method, but never found it to work too well.  There is no reason to let the trim sit in the water for 4 hours.  The purpose of the ice is to knock the trichs from the leaves while you stir.  I can see no benefit from letting it sit for 4 hours--once the trichs are suspended in the water, you should strain.  I don't know what you mean by "good water".

You can get decent (not great) bags from e-bay really cheap.  I generally only end up using 3 of them although I got a set of 5.


----------



## growgreen420 (Nov 21, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I can't see any hash there?  I am familiar with the gumby method, but never found it to work too well.  There is no reason to let the trim sit in the water for 4 hours.  The purpose of the ice is to knock the trichs from the leaves while you stir.  I can see no benefit from letting it sit for 4 hours--once the trichs are suspended in the water, you should strain.  I don't know what you mean by "good water".
> 
> You can get decent (not great) bags from e-bay really cheap.  I generally only end up using 3 of them although I got a set of 5.



I didn't get a lot of trichs when I stirred it.  I ended up getting more when it sat for a period of time.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 21, 2012)

That is when the trichs get knocked off--when you stir.  The other stuff you get letting it sit is probably just leaf material.


----------



## Iams (Dec 1, 2012)

Any chance of a smoke report at this time or is it too soon?

Style of trichrome release aside, did you enjoy what you made?

Hash is one of the things I'd love to try to make. I'm still gearing up and growing towards that.

I hope you enjoy the fruits of your labor.

I love to add a pinch of kief to my smolder bowl while burning a small ball of weed to keep the kief from going thru.


I also love the couch lock that goes with it. PM doseage prefered. AM means nothing , I repeat, Nothing is going to get done except a netflix review...lol. but thats just me, and I love netflix.

Glad to see you experimenting on things and posting about it. 

We can all learn from this. Even if it is a repeat of what to do or not to do, you have taken the time to try and have shown your outcomes. This can benifits us all in some way.

May you " fill your pouch" as another poster says.


----------



## growgreen420 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks man!  And it smokes good.  Doesn't hit as hard as I thought it would but it's good.  It's also a creeper lol.  Takes a while to kick in but when it does it's good.


----------



## Ruffy (Dec 5, 2012)

keep tryin dude! also look around for 2 bags (cheap) 220 & 25u main leaf mixing filter 220, the pour water into 25u bag & collect all the hash u can.


----------



## jesuse (Dec 5, 2012)

try the morocan dry sive type next time muka!
will reep more me thinks  most curtans work good for screen!
 freez up yer trim and play the drumbs <> youtube it man youl see lots on ther!
rember moroco puts out 60-70% of the hashish in our world they know ther stuff theo not much has changed in last 100 years or so that way:hubba: 
just freez it up for few hours and they tirches will fall when you wack!
last run me and friend did suprized us



look wee got 3.5 and it hit like a hammer to the head! <<<<j>>>>>>


----------



## growgreen420 (Dec 9, 2012)

Dang thanks man.  I will definitely look into this method!  Thanks!


----------



## charjakson (Dec 19, 2012)

I am an avid hash smoker...I need it to cure my back pain. I even have special back shoes I need to wear. Anyway, I am super excited to try this method out. I have tried a few other times to make my own hash and honestly it turns out horrible. I am not sure where I always go wrong...so I think it's time I try something new! LOL I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## growgreen420 (Dec 23, 2012)

Sweet.  Yeah just take your time.  No need to rush anything.


----------



## KADE (Jan 12, 2013)

With the gumby method (which works fantastic actually) After removing the leaf from the solution you would give the bucket an hour or so to settle out.... you will actually see the trichomes on the bottom of the bucket pile up... from there scoop off as much water as you can without disturbing the trichomes on the bottom... then just use coffee filters to strain the leftover trichome rich solution and let dry on wax paper... there's your hash... nice and blonde too.


----------

